# 17th Maryland Slot Car Show - Sept 28



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

17th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – September 28, 2014

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With a little less than 2 weeks to go we now have a SELLOUT of 95 TABLES (& almost 50 vendors) RESERVED FOR OUR SHOW!! 

Our 17th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, SEPTEMBER 28th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Hotel # is 410-427-0600. It’s conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B.

Our SPRING 2014 Show had over 95 Vendor display tables with over 50 Vendors setting up and an ECHORR sanctioned race event held in an adjoining room. AND…just a heads-up, as we have another “official” ECHORR race scheduled for this show on their 4’ x 12’ 4-lane “traveling track”. It will be held in the adjoining room at the end of the long entry hallway.

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! I was recently fortunate enough to acquire two small slot car collections totaling about 200 cars, as well as a lot of assorted boxed/mint track (many specialty pieces including single lane, electric lap counters, service road turnoffs, O-Gauge, T=Jet to AFX Adapters PLUS Atlas and AFX specialty track that I will be bringing to this show. The cars are a mix of HO, 1/32 and 1/24 scale and include Vibes, T-Jets, AFX, Atlas, AJ’s (Oscars, Fire Trucks, Wreckers), Faller, Lionel, Tyco (Pro, HP, US 1 Trucking), Eldon, Revell, Parma, Strombecker, K&B and more. 

PLUS: I was just notificed that Tom Stumpt (TomsHOCars) has acquired a collection of hundreds of HO cars he is also bringing to this show.

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC area and the Delaware area set up at our show as well. 

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora); Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars); Bob Molta (Trader Bob-Syracuse-bringing 1,000s of Slots); Rob Budano (BUD’S HO CARS); Mario Pisano (M&M Hobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD High Performance; Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20), Doug Keys; Bill Houck; Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Craig Holler (Deadplasti-large scale and vintage slots); Joe Davidson (vintage slots); Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobbies); Allan Twitty (classic vintage slots all scales); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway); Jerry Schmoyer (OneStopSlotShop); ;Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Steve Berry; Joe Sacomanno (vintage HO Slots-upstate NY); Bob Burns; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner and Larry Schenk to name just a few. Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!

I’ve attached links (below) to a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy. The first link is the show at Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is at it’s peak with all the attendees crowding around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate ($119). These rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
[email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the usual suspects.
wasn't able to make the last one.
gotta be there!


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

The tables are sold out and Al Pink is in the house. Sounds like a party!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

time to getter dun


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Great show*

Lots of fun as always!

Thanks again to Elliot, Doug, and all of the great vendors!

See you in March.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, got to see friends, make new ones, pi$$ off new folks.
bought another Bob Beers guide and had nearly every vendor autograph it.
got to see Bob Molta again with his huge Slot Car Central set up.
exchanged some stuff with HTers.
bought a few things I didn't think I needed until I saw them. LOL
distributed flyers for Hank's upcoming drag race in Skippack PA on Nov 8.
had a great time in general, I recommend that venue to everyone who can make it and look forward to the next one.
tabcomary, thank you so much for the custom machined 4gear wheels.
see Y'all next time.

oh yeah, there was someone at the door handing out free black bodies from a big box.
I started to take one until I realized they were all Shadows and dropped it back in.
as I have been saying, you cannot even give those things away. LOL


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Shadows*

I got two more! Can't get enough of those Can-Am cars!

Party On Al!


----------

